# Teuerste Angelrolle???



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2013)

Wie viel Geld habt ihr maximal für eine Rolle ausgegeben ?

Abgesehen jetzt mal von Spezialrollen wie dicke Multis fürs BigGame, oder Elektro- und andere Spezialrollen.

Normale Angelrollen, Multi oder Stationär, Süßwasser oder unsere Küsten..

Also:
Eure bisher teuerste Rolle, wie viel war das in (T)euros?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*


Meine teuersten waren die Daiwa Morethan Branzino, Shimano Stella SW 4000 und 5000.
Also im Bereich 500€*+*.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Naja, ich bin Schwabe.. 
500 warens net ;-))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

bis 200 reicht(e) um was gutes zu bekommen, sogar oft bis 100.


----------



## silversurfer81 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Hallo,

bisher 389 Euronen für eine 4000er TwinPower SW und 369 Tacken für eine 3000er Daiwa Certate. Und ich bereue keinen einzigen dieser investierten Euros:vik:

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Shimano Vanquish mit ca. 380€.


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Hab mir mal eine Stella 4000 FB geholt. War um die 500€ glaube ich. 

Würde ich wohl nicht mehr machen, weil es für meinen Einsatzzweck deutlich günstigere Rollen gibt, die es genauso tun.


----------



## Kotzi (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

350 Euro für eine gebrauchte Branzino war bisher das teuerste.
Damals als in der Fsj-Zeit mit Nebenjob noch bei Mutti gewohnt, da war das irgendwie drin.


----------



## Seele (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Irgendwas um gut 400 rum. Schau da nicht soooo genau drauf, wenn Angelzeug was taugt muss es her, da kann ich nicht auf den letzten Taler schauen. Wobei bei Rollen alles über 300 Euro einfach nur Luxus und Name sind.


----------



## Andal (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> bis 200 reicht(e) um was gutes zu bekommen, sogar oft bis 100.



So schauts aus. Über Ruten reden wir jetzt ja nicht.


----------



## Striker1982 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Stella 8000 SW B 

Malsportlich 780€ flocken


----------



## Schneidi (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

meine daiwa windcast z 5000 ld waren das teuereste mit knapp unter 200 euro. eine hab ich neu für 130€ bei einem tagesangebot von tackleszene bekommen.
meine spinfisher ssv 9500 lag dann bei 70€ Neu!!!


----------



## Bobster (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Die 500er Schallgrenze habe ich auch schon geknackt #c


----------



## Knust45a (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

moin moin meine teuerste rolle ist eine shimano elektrorolle plus30ziger 900m geflochtene 830 eur :g.möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Ich bin zwar kein Schwabe, aber unter denen aufgewachsen |supergri 
Meine teuerste Rolle war bisher die 4000er Biomaster.


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Was soll so eine Umfrage?

Ich hab mir aus Sadam Hussein's goldener Ak ne Rolle bauen lassen,die ist unbezahlbar


----------



## Taxidermist (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



> Was soll so eine Umfrage?



Marktanalyse für die Werbepartner?

Jürgen


----------



## bobbykron (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

400 tacken für ne stellalein 4000fe :k


----------



## Walsumer80 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Genau der Thread für alle die mal ihre Phantasie ausleben möchten#6


----------



## Schneidi (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Die ist doch völlig unpraktisch - weil zu schwer|kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Wenn schon was Ausgefallenes, dann schon praktisch....
> ...



best posting ever !!!!!!


----------



## Tacklejunkie (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Ich Zahle im Durchschnitt ca. 150 Euro für eine gute Rolle.
Habe mir jedoch auch mal für knapp 350 Euro eine Daiwa Zillion Type R gekauft.
Wird aber ne einmalige Sache sein!


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Walsumer80 schrieb:


> Was soll so eine Umfrage?
> 
> Ich hab mir aus Sadam Hussein's goldener Ak ne Rolle bauen lassen,die ist unbezahlbar


 



Gibt es davon Bilder, oder mal wieder nur Gelaber? |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Für meine Hauptangelarten, Kutter/Kleinboot, Brandung und Watfischen durften die Rollen schon ein wenig mehr kosten. An der Spitze dort steht  preislich die Stella Sfe..
Für alles andere was ich Angeltechnisch so ausübe, tut es auch gut und Günstig!! (40-80€)


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Für meine Hauptangelarten, Kutter/Kleinboot, Brandung und Watfischen durften die Rollen schon ein wenig mehr kosten. An der Spitze dort steht preislich die Stella Sfe..
> *Für alles andere was ich Angeltechnisch so ausübe, tut es auch gut und Günstig!!* (40-80€)


 


Objetiv gesehen ist es bei mir auch nicht anders.:m
Aber ich rauche nicht, Kneipen sehen mich auch nicht, da
muß außer fotographieren noch Platz für eine  andere Schwäche sein.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

80 Euro ... und ich bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## snofla (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

dieses Jahr ne Jigging Master PE8 für Norge round about 700 Euronen

schon ne geile Maschine


----------



## Norge Fan (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Leider packt mich manchmal der Wahnsinn und somit tummeln sich bei mir auch einige der unverschämt teuren Rollen 

Die bewegen sich so zwischen 400 € - 650 € (4 Stück).


----------



## wienermelange (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Andal schrieb:


> Nordlichtangler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bis 200 reicht(e) um was gutes zu bekommen, sogar oft bis 100.
> ...



genau richtig - so sehe ich das auch#h


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Eine Multi von ABU war bis jetzt das "Höchstpreisigiste", glaube ich mich entsinnen zu können. Modellbezeichnung nicht mehr im Kopf, lange kein Angelzeugs mehr in den Händen gehabt die letzte Zeit leider. Lag bei etwa 200,- €. Grundsätzlich würde ich bei einer Rolle 250,- € als absolute Grenze für mich ansehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Sind doch ein paar mehr Prozente, die sich hier teure(re) Rollen gönnen, als ich das gedacht hätte..

Ich dachte, ab 300 Euro wird's "eng", dass da nicht mehr viel kommt.

Spannend...


----------



## bacalo (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Für meine Spinne die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zajon für knapp ü300,00 T€uronen. Läuft seit  2 Jahren bislang super.
Die vorherige Infinty Q 3000 ist in die Jahre gekommen.

Für's Feedern, der Forellenpirsch und dem Kutterangeln alles u100er.


----------



## Purist (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Noch immer 110€. Würde ich nicht ausschließlich aus Überzeugung Auslaufmodelle im Angebot oder stark reduzierte Rollen kaufen, würde ich im Bereich bis 300€ liegen. |rolleyes


----------



## Dikay (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

2 Stück Branzino 3000 wovon ich eine geschrottet habe und eine Luvias 3012. Die neue Steez steht als nächstes auf der Shoppingliste :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Meine teuerste Rolle war bzw ist die Quantum Energy PTI...etwa 150 Euro gezahlt (gebraucht)


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sind doch ein paar mehr Prozente, die sich hier teure(re) Rollen gönnen, als ich das gedacht hätte..
> 
> Ich dachte, ab 300 Euro wird's "eng", dass da nicht mehr viel kommt.
> 
> Spannend...



Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Leute die sich teuren Schnickschnack kaufen oft auch dieses gerne kundtun ist das nicht so verwunderlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Auch wieder wahr ;-)


----------



## fordfan1 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Knapp Hundert Euro war das höchste,für meine Zwecke reichen "günstige" Rollen allemal.


----------



## Dakarangus (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Ich hab eine Twinpower 4000 F die damals 400DM also 200€ gekostet hat. die fische ich bis heute. Das ist eine herrliche Rolle aber für mich schon Luxus, da geht auch weniger.

Ich habe noch eine Daiwa Emblem Z 4500T, die habe ich mal gebraucht bekommen, die ist schön aber unnötig, die klassische Emblem *X* 4500T reicht völlig und läuft nicht schlechter.

Das ist aber auch die Ausnahme, ich hab Abstand von teuren Rollen genommen, nachdem mir mehrere Rollen eines bekannten werbewirksamen japanischen Herstellers vor ihrer Zeit kaputt gegangen sind und Ersatzteile nicht mehr verfügbar waren.... #q

ich fische mittlerweile fünf Penn Slammer für gute 50€ das Stück. Die finde ich echt klasse, unzerstörbar, leicht zu warten und oldschool.

An meiner Match-Rute habe ich eine kleine Daiwa Sweepfire die ich mal als Prämie von Gerlinger bekommen habe, die kostet 20€, für Rotaugen völlig ausreichend und dank der sensiblen Frontbremse geht auch ein Satzkarpfen in Ordnung.

Ich übe halt viele Angelmethoden aus und eine komplette Norwegenausrüstung in zweifacher ausfertigung (für meine Frau) hab ich auch im Keller, da muss man sich beschränken


----------



## peitscher (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

bis 200,- sollte man schon für eine gute Rolle ausgeben. Alles andere finde ich zu teuer.


----------



## Allround-Angler (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Knapp über 100 €, mußte dann "bis 200 €" anklicken|kopfkrat.

Für eine normale Grundrolle reichen ca. 80 €, um was Gutes zu kriegen, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.

OT und provokant:
Hält eine 500 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 100 €-Rolle?
Hält eine 100 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 20 €-Rolle?
Dann würde es sich ja rentieren, mehr zu investieren|rolleyes...


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Knapp über 100 €, mußte dann "bis 200 €" anklicken|kopfkrat.
> 
> Für eine normale Grundrolle reichen ca. 80 €, um was Gutes zu kriegen, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage wäre dann:
Hält der Ferrari 10 mal so lang wie der VW? Nein. Aber in den paar Jahren in denen er fährt haste ordentlich Spaß auf der Überholspur 

Btw: Ich bin Freund von P/L Verhältnis - meist komm ich mit ca. 100 Tacken für ne Rolle aus, es gab aber auch schon Ausnahmen.


----------



## silversurfer81 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> OT und provokant:
> Hält eine 500 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 100 €-Rolle?
> Hält eine 100 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 20 €-Rolle?
> Dann würde es sich ja rentieren, mehr zu investieren|rolleyes...



Nein, die wird wahrscheinlich nicht länger halten - was aber länger anhält, ist die Freude und die Zufriedenheit beim Benutzen der Rolle. Zumindest geht es mir bei meinen Rollen so (zu 98% bin ich mit der Spinrute unterwegs). Die Unterscheidung bei den Preisen liegt daher auch in der Angelart. Liegt die Rolle an der Rute den halben Tag auf dem Rutenhalter tut es auch was günstigeres. Bei 600 bis 1000 Würfen am Tag liebe ich die Leichtgängkeit und die Sanftheit im Lauf meiner Certate:l  

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> OT und provokant:
> Hält eine 500 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 100 €-Rolle?
> Hält eine 100 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 20 €-Rolle?
> Dann würde es sich ja rentieren, mehr zu investieren|rolleyes...




Auf Salzwassereinsatz bezogen, passt es fast! Aber da "reicht" im Prinzip die -300€ Klasse

Angefangen bei wertigen Werkstoffen, Kugellagern, Dichtungen, Schmierstoffen- bis hin zu geringeren Fertigungstoleranzen und Gewichtsersparnis gegenüber 0815- Massenware macht oft den Unterschied zwischen Spaß und Frust.

Wenn ich mir so überlege, was z.B. ein Norwegenurlaub kostet und dann vorstelle, mir den Urlaub wegen falsch eingesparter 100€ zu versauen- dann weiss ich schon was ich zu tun habe


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Leute die sich teuren Schnickschnack kaufen oft auch dieses gerne kundtun ist das nicht so verwunderlich



Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Im Highend Thread wird drüber geschrieben, aber ansonsten liesst man im Forum doch nicht viel, wenn nicht explizit nach gefragt wird??

Und was is so schlimm daran über Sachen zu schreiben die man für sein geliebtes Hobby sehr mag und evtl. auch ein wenig drauf gespart hat?

Und zum Thema. Selber hab ich zum Spinnfsichen eine 4000er Stella und zwei 2500er Exist, während meine restlichen Rollen zum Ansitzangeln, Posenfischen und Spirofischen im 100-300 Euro Bereich (u.a. Big Baitrunner, diverse Exceler und Vorgänger, Rarenium) angesiedelt sind.


----------



## wobbler68 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Hallo

Die teuersten Rollen waren 3  verschiedene  Abu Garcia Rollen vom Grabbeltisch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Pro Stück 80 DM.Sie sind so um die 200 mal ,im Jahr, im Einsatz.Und die laufen noch wie am ersten Tag.
Ach ja, eine Cormoran Freilaufrolle für 160 DM hat nur 2 Jahre überlebt.

Viele die günstige Rollen fischen ,trauen sich vielleicht nicht das zuzugeben.Aber wer kauft dann die günstigen Rollen. 

 


Denn oft genug hört/liest Mann 

  hier den altbekannten Sätze:
Wer billig kauft ,kauft 2 mal.
Mit den billigen Mist hast du keinen Spaß.
Das hält eh nicht lange.​


Mfg
Alex


----------



## Katteker (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Die teuerste Rolle lag bei 130,- EUR und dann gleich 2 Stück auf einen Schlag. Das war ne einmalige Sache, passiert mir nicht wieder. Das gibt so tolle Rollen für ca. 50,- EUR. Ich kauf nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## bazawe (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Die teuerste war eine 3000er Certate für knappe 400.-, ansonsten gebe ich für Rollen zum Spinnfischen zwischen 200.- und 300.- aus.
Bei Rollen für den Ansitz sind´s max. 150.-(US-Baitrunner).


----------



## FehmarnAngler (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Meine teuerste Rolle bisher ist meine 2500er Stella Fe.
Also ~500€.

Ob sie es mir wert ist? Ja!
Meine Infinity Q Zaion und Biomaster kommen da nicht gegen an.

Die Stella ist bis jetzt (bald 3 Jahre) die einzige Rolle die ich je hatte, der man es nicht anmerkt wie hart ich sie rangenommen habe.

Der Infinity und der Biomaster merkt man es schon etwas an, von der Pflege her wurden sie alle von sehr gut, bis hin und wieder wie Sau behandelt.


----------



## Breamhunter (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Für eine normale Grundrolle reichen ca. 80 €, um was Gutes zu kriegen, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.



Genauso ist das !



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> OT und provokant:
> Hält eine 500 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 100 €-Rolle?
> Hält eine 100 €-Rolle fünfmal so lang wie eine 20 €-Rolle?
> Dann würde es sich ja rentieren, mehr zu investieren|rolleyes



Ich sage mal, das kommt darauf an wie oft und vor allen Dingen wie und wo geangelt wird.
Auf den Bodden habe ich auch mit 100 DM Rollen angefangen. Dann waren es 100 Euro Rollen. Durch die Bedingungen (Kälte, leichtes Salzwasser, relativ schwere Köder) habe ich die allesamt geerdet. Jetzt ist es eine Aspire und eine Stella und ich habe keine Probleme mehr. Außerdem ist das Kurbeln  auch angenehmer


----------



## daci7 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht so ganz. Im Highend Thread wird drüber geschrieben, aber ansonsten liesst man im Forum doch nicht viel, wenn nicht explizit nach gefragt wird??


Naaaja. Also das eine solche Fragestellung keine repräsentativen Ergebnisse liefert ist doch klar, oder? Nicht mal unter den Boardies 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und was is so schlimm daran über Sachen zu schreiben die man für sein geliebtes Hobby sehr mag und evtl. auch ein wenig drauf gespart hat?[...]


Ich hab nirgendwo geschrieben, dass etwas schlimmes dran ist - eher sogar die Leidenschaft verteidigt. Es geht mich nichts an was wer für seine Rollen/Ruten/Köder/Autos bezahlt. Und es interessiert mich auch nicht. Ich bezahle genau das für meine Angelsachen, was sie mir wert sind - das variiert dann je nach Geldbeutelstand, Dringlichkeit, Lust und Laune.

#h


----------



## bobbykron (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Bei der Frage High End ja nein muss ich gleich wieder an den nachfolgend letzten Satz denken. Genau meine Meinung :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3968340&postcount=4450


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Jupp, das Posting hat gelangt um magi für immer unter die Top 5 der weisesten AB User zu bringen!


----------



## Mozartkugel (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

wenn man die Preise aus der DSLR Ecke gewohnt ist, dann ist eine Stella preislich betrachtet nix besonderes. Ab da geht es erst los mit halbwegs brauchbaren Mittelklasse Linsen


----------



## tiranius (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Sehe das auch so - man muss den Vergleich zu anderen Hobbies ziehen: kaufe ich für mein Bike mal nen neuen Lenker, Griffgummies und paar glitzernde Schrauben, sind 1000,- € mal nix und beim nächsten Mal auf´s Maul fallen hin & weg wie Staub im Wind.

Somit hatte ich keine Hemmungen, für meine vier Baitcaster jeweils mehr als 500,- € auszugeben - weil´s eben doch was ganz anderes ist, als ne 100,- € Multi (wovon ich auch noch zwei habe...), hier noch bissel Lagertuning, ne andere Spule, den passenden Rod drunter und auch da wechseln in Summe pro Combo 1000,- € den Besitzer. 

Ganz bewusst, weil´s einer ausgeben will und ein anderer sich über solche Kunden freut und für die was bereithält. Sinn? Unsinn? Wer fragt danach, es geht um Emotionen, um Spaß an einem Hobby! Da soll und darf doch jeder selbst entscheiden, was es ihm wert ist.

Soll ich den verurteilen, der einmal die Woche im Eros Station macht, bis die Eier auf Reserve blinken und danach nix in den Händen hat?! Soll´n se alle machen, wie´s beliebt.


----------



## Knispel (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

Chris Lythe : M.M. Spezial - 4 1/4 " x 1 1/8 "


----------



## welsfaenger (6. November 2013)

*AW: Teuerste Angelrolle???*

naja, früher habe ich mir viele Rollen in der -200€ Klasse gegönnt, mind. jedes Jahr eine. So enststand ein stattliche Sammlung.
Seit einiger Zeit (04/2011) fische ich eine 4000er Stella SFE und habe seitdem kein Bedürfnis mir eine neue Rolle zu kaufen.
Habe in der Zeit also mind. 300,- € wieder gespart.
Ob sie länger hält ? Mit Sicherheit ! In den 30 Monaten aber mal so gar keine Verschleißerscheinungen.


----------

